# Marriage notification civil registry



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

Do I notify the civil registry where I was born when I get married in Mexico or will the civil registry here contact them? Seems obvious but I like to be sure.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

If you marry in mexico you must marry again in the usa. if you get married in the us you must register your marriage with the Mexican consulate.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marthavictoria1 said:


> If you marry in mexico you must marry again in the usa. if you get married in the us you must register your marriage with the Mexican consulate.


What makes you think the OP is moving to the USA? His profile says he's from Italy and is living in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

marthavictoria1 said:


> If you marry in mexico you must marry again in the usa. if you get married in the us you must register your marriage with the Mexican consulate.


The US recognizes marriages in Mexico so it is not necessary to get married again in the US if you have a valid Mexican marriage certificate. It is also not required to register your US marriage in the Mexican consulate. Both countries have a reciprocal agreement on marriage.

Assuming the OP is Italian, the laws of Italy would dictate whether a Mexican marriage certificate would be recognized as valid in Italy. 

What is for sure is that the Mexican Civil Registry will not reach out and notify the Italian Civil Registry. It would be the responsibility of the wedded couple to bring or send the proper paperwork to Italy if they wished to register their marriage there.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cellito said:


> Do I notify the civil registry where I was born when I get married in Mexico or will the civil registry here contact them? Seems obvious but I like to be sure.


Here are a couple of excerpts from the Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs:

Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation - Italian MFAIC - Civil Status - wedding

_I wish to get married abroad under local jurisdiction, what must I do?
If you wish to get married in a foreign country, you will have to follow the legal marriage procedures of the State in question, which should provide all the information necessary._

_How can I register my marriage in Italy?
You must bring the translated and legalised marriage certificate to the Italian Consulate with jurisdiction in the place in which the marriage took place in order for it to be communicated to the Italian city where it is to be registered.
You may also make a direct request to the city in question, which must, in any case, be translated and legalised..

For more information see Wedding._


_Transcribing the marriage certificate

Remember that, in order to be valid in Italy, any marriage performed abroad must be transcribed by your local council in Italy.

You must send the marriage certificate – the original, not a photocopy – issued by the foreign civil registry office to the consulate. The certificate must be translated and notarised (see the section on translation and legalisation of documents). The consulate will send the certificate to Italy, where it will be transcribed in your local council's civil registry office.

Alternatively, you can send the translated and notarised marriage certificate directly to your local council in Italy (see art. 12, para. 11, DPR 396/2000)._

Hope this helps, and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

aah, thank you. That helps. Sorry for the delay!


----------

